# The weather



## zxcvbnm (30 Nov 2010)

Isn't the weather terrible ?


----------



## micmclo (1 Dec 2010)

*Terrible? No*

No, only in Ireland would cities grind to a halt and have major disruption with a few cm of snow

But elsewhere in rural areas people have it rough, commutes can be close to impossible


----------



## Shawady (1 Dec 2010)

At least it has knocked the Bailout/4-year plan/IMF issue off the top news story.


----------



## Purple (1 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> At least it has knocked the Bailout/4-year plan/IMF issue off the top news story.



I've already pointed out (on another thread) that they are linked;
The IMF turned off the heat to save money


----------



## Liamos (1 Dec 2010)

It must be all that global warming the green brigade keep telling us about.


----------



## Teatime (1 Dec 2010)

zxcvbnm said:


> Isn't the weather terrible these days ?



I disagree. I live in a rural area and its gorgeous outside. Ok the driving is a bit slow but I rather slow to the usual speed and we're all experienced ice drivers after last years freeze...I want the snow to last until the weekend so I can build a decent snowman.

Dont forget to feed the birds though. They would have eaten out of my hands this morning I reckon.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Dec 2010)

hate it hate it hate it hate it hate it.

Hate the inconvenience of it, hate the cold, hate walking on it, hate being so tense in the car that my back is in spasm by the time i get out, hate having to leave so much earlier to get to work, hate that my outside activities are curtailed (have not gotten to the gym yet this week and my pilates was cancelled), hate slipping and sliding all over the pavement at work and outside my front door, hate that life has become reduced to a terrifying drive to work, a terrifying drive home from work and then stuck in the house all evening.

I like feeding the birdies though


----------



## CMK (1 Dec 2010)

Absolutely hate it.  Terrified getting in and out of work every day, total nightmare.


----------



## The_Banker (1 Dec 2010)

I hate it.

That, and Christmas.


----------



## Caveat (1 Dec 2010)

+ 1


----------



## PyritePete (1 Dec 2010)

love it, love it, love it, love it !!! Driving is much more fun, kids joyfully playing - saw 2 young girls being pulled by their dad (I assume) on a sleigh earlier, have a look at rte website for the photo gallery & so on...


----------



## Purple (1 Dec 2010)

I love it. When you hate snow you are officially a grown-up and I'm not even 40 yet so I'm way off that!

I love walking in it, I love how it looks and I love playing with the kids in it.
The driving is a bit of a problem but the worst that can happen is I have to walk to and from work. That's about 2 hours each way on foot but it's all part of the adventure.


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Dec 2010)

I loved it right up to about 3 minutes ago when I heard Dublin Bus has packed it in and there is a nearly 90 minute delay on homebound Waterford services


----------



## MandaC (2 Dec 2010)

PyritePete said:


> .......kids joyfully playing



D'ont know where you are, but all we have on our work route are skangers trying to open our car doors when we are stuck to pelt people with iceballs, eggs or steal their stuff out of cars.

Two different people phoned me from the office who had left to tell me not to leave because they had been attacked by local "children"  I phoned the Gardai for them, who told me, unfortunately they would be unable to get up there because of weather and he did not know why people did not have their doors locked!!!


----------



## micmclo (2 Dec 2010)

The local kids have turned my walk home from the shops into snipers alley
They stand in the park on a slope and fire down on their target below
Yeah, I can give it back if it's a lad or two but not a gang of seven or eight

If there is one good thing, going out for a walk is a good workout, stretch those calves!


----------



## PyritePete (2 Dec 2010)

MandaC, we're in Kildare. Got buckets of snow. Genuinely saw those 2 kids I mentioned. 

Yes there are some older "kids" who are mostly interested in causing mayhem but sod them.


----------



## MandaC (3 Dec 2010)

......I am in Kildare too and in fairness and most of our smaller kiddies are making the most of things as well.  It's only when I go to Dublin to work that I have any issues en route.

Am awake now at 3am dreading the terror drive to work again.  I am with the people who hate, hate, hate, this weather and hope it ends soon.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Dec 2010)

CMK said:


> Absolutely hate it. Terrified getting in and out of work every day, total nightmare.


Why are you terrifed. The fact is that nobody has been killed on our roads since the bad weather blew in, has there? .... terrifed of what? a small prang at 20k per hour? 


truthseeker said:


> hate having to leave so much earlier to get to work, hate that my outside activities are curtailed


Why not sit at home and destress looking out the window at teh picture-postcard scenes while gently exercising? Mocuh better than Pilates


Kids 'attacking' adults with snowballs. What is the world coming to? Next thing is they'll be putting stones in the middle of the snowballs .....


----------



## MandaC (3 Dec 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Why are you terrifed. The fact is that nobody has been killed on our roads since the bad weather blew in, has there? .... terrifed of what? a small prang at 20k per hour?
> 
> Why not sit at home and destress looking out the window at teh picture-postcard scenes while gently exercising? Mocuh better than Pilates
> 
> ...



Even a small "prang" costs money to fix. Which is in short supply at the minute.  Worse again if you prang someone else.   Claim your insurance and NCB gone.  My car is only four months old and cost over 35k.  I would prefer not to damage it or myself or someone else.

I would actually prefer to leave my car in the driveway and take public transport to work, thus avoiding driving and skanger attacks, but I have to brave it as there is no direct link to work.  Maybe 2 buses, but not even sure if they are operating.  Tried to leave my car in the office the other night for these reasons and take a taxi, but none working.

As for the kids attacking people with snowballs - I have witnessed skangers (not kids) opening peoples doors, trying to steal stuff from their cars, pelting people in the face with snow/iceballs on my way to work.  Motorists, already stressed enough,  are caught in non moving traffic and are stationary targets for these cowards.  I note they usually go for lone drivers, preferably female or older generation. 

My sister saw a gang of mid teens (male and female)  attack a man who opened his car door and stepped out to tell them to cop on.  Scuffle ensued with car driver left with bloody face.  She is still in shock - said she never witnessed anything like it.   This happened outside a secondary school. 

Listened to a man in tears on Joe Duffy who witnessed a cyclist being attacked in a similar manner in Dublin and felt powerless to help. It is only a matter of time before someone is killed as a result of an altracation, or throwing stuff at cars/in front of cars/at buses.  Why is the snow being used as an excuse to allow people be assaulted in the name of fun.  But sure its only a snowball indeed.


----------



## Birroc (3 Dec 2010)

Why does the east coast get all the good snow!!? They promised us a decent drop last night but when I woke up, there was nothing, just a bit of drizzle. I want 2 feet of snow and I want it now!!

Reading some of the scared comments above, I wonder how we produced a Shackleton, Crean, McCarthy etc...


----------



## TarfHead (3 Dec 2010)

I arrived out of the DART station last night, on my way home, and there was a 'blizzard'. I just could not stop smiling and wanted to punch the air like in 'Rocky'. This is the best snow of my lifetime and I'm so happy that my kids are able to get out and enjoy it and appreciate it. This is the snow by which all other snow, in their lives, will be measured.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Dec 2010)

TarfHead said:


> I arrived out of the DART station last night, on my way home, and there was a 'blizzard'. I just could not stop smiling and wanted to punch the air like in 'Rocky'. This is the best snow of my lifetime and I'm so happy that my kids are able to get out and enjoy it and appreciate it. This is the snow by which all other snow, in their lives, will be measured.


 
Jaysus, gimme a bit of that enthusiasm please! 

Hmmm, have you stopped listening to the news and started listening to uplifting music or suchlike?


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2010)

For the first time during this current spell, I'm now _really_ feeling the cold.

Despite being in a warm office for the past hour and a half my feet are _still _freezing.

C'mon Vanilla, you're a solicitor - surely I sue someone over this?


----------



## Vanilla (3 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> C'mon Vanilla, you're a solicitor - surely I sue someone over this?


 

I'd say you have a brilliant idea there, why not take a test case?

Just let me have, ohh, fifty grand up front to cover stamp duty, senior and junior brief fees and legal costs ( that's for starters) and away we go. Could be a big payout involved.*




*No guarantee of success, terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Slash (3 Dec 2010)

micmclo said:


> No, only in Ireland would cities grind to a halt and have major disruption with a few cm of snow



Not exactly. Gatwick has been closed for two days. Even the SIPTU Airport Authority were able to keep Dublin airport open most of the time.

People in other parts of the Yookay, where everything is supposedly perfect, are complaining bitterly about "Where are the gritters?". At least, that's what is says in The Daily Mail, and you can believe what they say!!


----------



## Teatime (3 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> For the first time during this current spell, I'm now _really_ feeling the cold.
> 
> Despite being in a warm office for the past hour and a half my feet are _still _freezing.



I recommend regular quick dips in the sea - it will improve your circulation no end.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Even a small "prang" costs money to fix. Which is in short supply at the minute. Worse again if you prang someone else. Claim your insurance and NCB gone. My car is only four months old and cost over 35k. I would prefer not to damage it or myself or someone else.
> 
> I would actually prefer to leave my car in the driveway and take public transport to work, thus avoiding driving and skanger attacks, but I have to brave it as there is no direct link to work. Maybe 2 buses, but not even sure if they are operating. Tried to leave my car in the office the other night for these reasons and take a taxi, but none working.
> 
> ...


 Jereze, I was being flippant! This is 'Shooting the Breeze' after all! I'm depressed now......


----------



## TarfHead (3 Dec 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Jaysus, gimme a bit of that enthusiasm please!


 
While there are people who are seriously inconvenienced by the weather conditions, there are many more who are not, particularly with the weekend ahead of us.

Get out there, enjoy it. Who knows when we'll have the chance again ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Dec 2010)

Welfarite said:


> I'm depressed now......



Just look on the positive side of the whole situation and you won't be depressed.  

I saw so many people helping car owners the other day in our local shopping centre.  Digging the cars out of thick snow and pushing the cars also (even though as we all know that's very dangerous).

Watched an item on telly last night about people driving in terrible conditions to help old people stranded in their homes.

There will always be the yobs who make us all feel depressed but for every one of those there are so many more who are pulling together and helping each other out.

Lecture over


----------



## MandaC (3 Dec 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Jereze, I was being flippant! This is 'Shooting the Breeze' after all! I'm depressed now......



Sorry - I am a major nark is this weather - it is really bringing out the worst in me.  I got stuck going home into the entrance to the estate last night and could not go forward or back.  Some poor bloke tried to go around me and he felt the force of a rant!  

Tip to self : 18" wheels with low profile alloys not great in the sneachta.  

Am in better form now I have just borrowed something more suitable for the weather!

Still hope it goes though!


----------



## Vanilla (3 Dec 2010)

@Sue-Ellen- good point. Heard a nice story on the radio this am about Brian O'Driscoll helping to single handedly push a car over a bridge for a lady who was stuck. Fair play to him as you would think someone like him would have to 'mind' himself too in case of injury.

Mind you as a female driver in Ireland, I've no complaints about the male population here- anytime I ever had a flat tyre or broke down I've always had offers of help.


----------



## WaterWater (3 Dec 2010)

Could our local councils transform their summer grass cutting machines to....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBAZgp6TL2Y&feature=fvw


----------



## TarfHead (3 Dec 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Heard a nice story on the radio this am about Brian O'Driscoll helping to single handedly push a car over a bridge for a lady who was stuck.


 
I heard that story. Given that he helped, he's great. If he hadn't, he'd be damned. Either way she was getting her random encounter onto the airwaves.


----------



## callybags (3 Dec 2010)

Looks like there's a bit of a thaw in west dublin this afternoon.

Hopefully it'll keep melting. The novelty has worn off for me at this stage and the advantage of skiving off work is gone for the weekend


----------



## DB74 (3 Dec 2010)

Studio to let

http://www.daft.ie/searchrental.daft?id=988262&search=1


----------



## gipimann (3 Dec 2010)

If this weather is what we can expect into the future (or "going forward" to use a much-hated cliché!!), I'm going to save up for a 4x4 !


----------



## MandaC (3 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> If this weather is what we can expect into the future (or "going forward" to use a much-hated cliché!!), I'm going to save up for a 4x4 !



Am due a change in the new year too and was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Purple (4 Dec 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Mind you as a female driver in Ireland, I've no complaints about the male population here- anytime I ever had a flat tyre or broke down I've always had offers of help.



That's just the male posters from this site who stalk you.


----------



## liaconn (4 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Even a small "prang" costs money to fix. Which is in short supply at the minute. Worse again if you prang someone else. Claim your insurance and NCB gone. My car is only four months old and cost over 35k. I would prefer not to damage it or myself or someone else.
> 
> I would actually prefer to leave my car in the driveway and take public transport to work, thus avoiding driving and skanger attacks, but I have to brave it as there is no direct link to work. Maybe 2 buses, but not even sure if they are operating. Tried to leave my car in the office the other night for these reasons and take a taxi, but none working.
> 
> ...


 

Apparently a few brats have been expelled from Templeogue College for indulging in this carry on during lunch break. No doubt their parents are defending them right, left and centre 'ah shure, they were only messing about. They're young.'


----------



## Thirsty (4 Dec 2010)

> push a car over a bridge


God I hope not, sure your car would be trashed....


----------



## Vanilla (4 Dec 2010)

Thirsty said:


> God I hope not, sure your car would be trashed....


 
Oops, maybe I misheard that on the radio!



Purple said:


> That's just the male posters from this site who stalk you.


 
LOL.

Actually, come to think of it, the first time I saw my now husband was when a car I had broke down. So any single AAMers out there, think of the snow/bad roads as a possible opportunity! The kind of guy who stops to help you when your car breaks down is usually the decent sort. ( or a psycho- I take no responsibility for this possibility, carry mace).


----------



## MandaC (4 Dec 2010)

To be fair......I would not need mace....can scare them off with a look.  most of the guys I have encountered over the past week have been gents and more than willing  to help.   Twice I got really stuck, one guy came right across to say his wife had sent him out because that girl is stuck there, eventually I got out.

 At one point,  I got stuck in the entrance to the estate.  Could not go forward or back and blocked up everything.   I lost the plot completely when someone tried to just go around me...I'd say the poor guy is still smarting from the onslaught.

Not happy with people serving up, how come my 99D got up the hill, when your newer car got stuck......I just blame the sports suspension and high torque/ low profile tyres for the mad spinning.

it is not one of those times where I might find love as a single person, I can safely say am not showing my best side during this weather and cant wait for it to go.


----------



## Teatime (10 Dec 2010)

JoeB is predicting another cold snap.



It'll toughen us up.


----------



## micmclo (11 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> T
> At one point,  I got stuck in the entrance to the estate.  Could not go forward or back and blocked up everything.   I lost the plot completely when someone tried to just go around me...I'd say the poor guy is still smarting from the onslaught.



Sorry but why was overtaking you such an issue?
If you are stationary and not moving and they are able to get up the hill then what were they supposed to do?

I'd have overtaken you if a gap was there.

But I'd walk back and help you once my car was parked


----------



## MandaC (11 Dec 2010)

Because I think the rules are that you can only overtake when it is safe to do so.  My car was sliding almost around in a circle and forwards and back as well as up and down.   It is crazy to drive towards a spinning car that the driver is not in control of.  Because of the way the road was uphill with sheets of ice there was not enough room to get past and one car at a time had to clear the entrance either in or out.  The road in the estate was so icy uphill that it was one way only.  Most people just decided to live with it and wait but there is always one.


----------



## Birroc (11 Dec 2010)

All things being equal, some people are much better 'ice drivers' than others. You have to train yourself how to best handle ice conditions.


----------



## MandaC (11 Dec 2010)

Birroc said:


> All things being equal, some people are much better 'ice drivers' than others. You have to train yourself how to best handle ice conditions.



Was actually just saying to someone during the week that this was not one of my skills.  Was lucky that I was able to swop cars and get a loan car - mine had very high torque which did not help spinning wheels,  so was a bit better then,  but will not be writing good ice driver on my cv anytime soon.  Another guy in work offered advice  - then heard he landed up in ditch next day!


----------



## TarfHead (13 Dec 2010)

Is there more of it on the way ?

[broken link removed]



> So I think the way this is evolving at present, we should be fairly confident of a widespread snow cover developing in Ireland during the four days Thursday to Sunday before a two to three day storm window of opportunity


 
I don't know how accurate this guy's forecasts have been in the past. Hopefully this one will prove to be off-target.


----------



## burger1979 (13 Dec 2010)

Tarfhead - his predictions are accurate, he got the last dumping of snow over ireland correct before Met eireann did, he lives in Vancouver and if you go to the weather section in boards.ie and look for the daily weather forcasts from MT Cranium. Last week he was reading charts and predicting that the snow would come back bad and that there was a chance of a storm before christmas day/eve.


----------



## RonanC (13 Dec 2010)

burger1979 said:


> Tarfhead - his predictions are accurate, he got the last dumping of snow over ireland correct before Met eireann did, he lives in Vancouver and if you go to the weather section in boards.ie and look for the daily weather forcasts from MT Cranium. Last week he was reading charts and predicting that the snow would come back bad and that there was a chance of a storm before christmas day/eve.



I've been reading MT Cranium's posts on boards.ie for a few weeks now and he has been on the money every time. He has said numerous times that we are set for a winter storm around the 20-21st Dec and the cold weather predicted for this weekend is only the start of it, with many calling it the "Greenland Express" with slow moving heavy snow behind it. 




> Originally Posted by *M.T. Cranium*                                      - 15th Nov 2010
> _Time to confirm what I've been hinting at here and in the daily forecast thread.
> 
> My long-range seasonal outlook calls for colder than normal temperatures  for most of the winter months, and higher than normal snowall amounts.
> ...


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2010)

Can you post a link RonanC?


----------



## RonanC (13 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> Can you post a link RonanC?


[broken link removed] 

Current discussion on this weekends "event"


Also check out this link, US Accuweather with a


----------



## TarfHead (13 Dec 2010)

According to accuweather for Dublin..

, 2cm snow
, 3.4cm snow


----------



## burger1979 (13 Dec 2010)

Ronan...thats the one........i love reading the weather forum over there on boards when a weather event like this comes along.......the discussion about the charts.....how to read them....will there be snow...wont there etc. etc. along with the usual posts of will there be snow in such and such a place queries........


----------



## RonanC (13 Dec 2010)

burger1979 said:


> along with the usual posts of will there be snow in such and such a place queries........



those posts are very funny, like _"will it be snowing in Main Street Clonmel at 2.15pm next monday because I have to walk the dog at exactly that time and only on that road and if it snows his little feet will get very cold and he doesnt have any snow shoes"


_


----------



## Teatime (15 Dec 2010)

White Christmas on the cards? 

[broken link removed]

Who is on for an Christmas Day dip in the sea?


----------



## truthseeker (15 Dec 2010)

Teatime said:


> Who is on for an Christmas Day dip in the sea?


 
Will it be a skinny dip?


----------



## Firefly (15 Dec 2010)

If I don't get a game of golf soon I'll crack up


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Will it be a skinny dip?


 
Of course it will be. It's Teatime. If somehow nettles were to be found growing in the sea it would be a double Christmas for him!


----------



## Teatime (15 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Of course it will be. It's Teatime. If somehow nettles were to be found growing in the sea it would be a double Christmas for him!



I dunno, I usually do it at the prom in Salthill and there are hundreds of others - I don't want to spend Christmas Day in jail again . And I am afraid of jellyfish...


----------

